# Glass for TV enclosure



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't think you want glass in front of a TV screen. First it will totally encapsulate the cabinet and could possibly cause premature failure due to heat build up. Secondly flat glass will almost always have glare from lamps, etc. at certain positions and will be undesirable. I doubt any "anti glare" glass will be useful, nor easy to obtain. Can you link us to the cabinet you bought?


----------



## nicegarden (Apr 18, 2019)

chandler48 said:


> I don't think you want glass in front of a TV screen. First it will totally encapsulate the cabinet and could possibly cause premature failure due to heat build up. Secondly flat glass will almost always have glare from lamps, etc. at certain positions and will be undesirable. I doubt any "anti glare" glass will be useful, nor easy to obtain. Can you link us to the cabinet you bought?


Thank you for your advice. I have to use the glass because the TV will be located at outside, if big rains, the water will get in. I don't know why I cannot send link here, you can try to search Deertv outdoor tv enclosure.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

From the site. It comes with no glass, and they recommend acrylic to cover the face. From the language in the site, I dare say it is from China. They provide no solution as to how to attach the glass, nor a breakdown of how it works with EVERY tv available. Maybe the instruction sheet that came with it will give the means of installing an acrylic sheet, which is available at most home stores.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

nicegarden said:


> I have to use the glass because the TV will be located outside.
> if big rains, the water will get in.


what part of the world do you live in ???
I would check with your local glass company for the right glass
you are looking for. with this being a popular item, it may not
be as hard as you think to find a non-glare glass or plastic.
the cases that I see have the front face on hinges so you can open
the case for cleaning and removing condensation that may build up.
as mentioned above, I would ensure the case has a way to have
fresh air to prevent overheating.
I would not buy the glass from the Big Box Stores. I would take the
whole case directly to a commercial glass company in your area
and ask them to install the glass for you using the correct urethane
sealant.

[and while cruising through google looking for outside TV cases, I saw
several websites selling the same item with the same photos.
another suggestion for taking the case to a professional glass shop
is so they can check to ensure it is watertight. b/c that is your goal].


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Acrylic will be lighter than glass, and will be shatter resistant. Acrylic will be less expensive than polycarbonate, but still not cheap.


----------



## nicegarden (Apr 18, 2019)

Thank you very much for your advice. @chandler48, Johnny, SPS-1

Finally, I choose the acrylic to cover the face. Yes, there is an installation instruction from the supplier. I spent some time to make it, but really worth it. It works great.


----------

